# créer des sous dossiers dans la messagerie



## hmbd (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur apple, via ipad 2 (depuis 3 mois) et je n'ai pas encore tous les bons reflexes ! 
Malgré des recherches et des espoirs de soluces dans d'autres forums, je ne parviens pas à créer des sous dossiers dans ma messagerie (mauvais reflexe d'un utilisateur windows ?) pour conserver certains messages par themes
Si qqu'un peut m'aider....Merci

Nb : question "subsidiaire" : je suis régulierement coincé concernant adobe, sur certains sites qui le nécessite : y'a-t-il une autre solution que le déplombage de l'ipad ?

Bon, autrement, c'est top !


----------

